
The Traveling Salesman Problem Is Not NP-Complete - eklitzke
https://eklitzke.org/the-traveling-salesman-problem-is-not-np-complete
======
sevensor
Thanks for posting this! Distinctions like NP-complete versus NP-hard are
worth maintaining, especially because they're so often confused.

